# ORCA 2009- matt black or white and gold



## rich24 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm about to buy a 2009 ORCA.
I have to chose the color.
The LBS have only the black on in stock. Nice
I'm also intersted by the white and gold.
How is it?? Does anyone have seen it?

Thanks


----------



## J Squiggles (Sep 24, 2007)

*White & Gold*

I've seen the white and gold...that it, it looked amazing. Every other bike out there is black anyway nowadays, IMO.


----------



## CampbellU (Jun 26, 2008)

I own the white & gold and it looks slick-Put soem Reynolds Assault wheels on it and really rides well


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

What size do you need in the white/gold?


----------



## hooligan (Sep 30, 2006)

i have the matte black...looks awesome(even better with some pedro's bike lust on it)


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

rcharrette said:


> What size do you need in the white/gold?


 Do you have one for sale?


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*Yes 57cm*

I have a 57 P-mail me if you would like details
[email protected]


----------

